# Big Daddys slightly sad story aka ppl are morons



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

So I work in a pet store, a nice family owned one, we sell lots of feeder rats and mice, and from time to time the not so ordinary pet rats...Big daddy was our breeder rat he ate like a king and got to hump his little female rats pretty much when ever he wanted to, hes had a wonderful life with us making dumbo babies with his girls for us to sell as pets instead of food. So big daddy is about 2 years old and it was decided that he was to "retire" I was asked if i wanted to take him home, but at the time I lived in a very small apt with my boyfriend a cat, a red tail boa, 2 fish, 2 ferrets and 3 rats....anything else would have lead my boyfriend to suicide lol. So i reluctantly said no...Big daddy was put out on the sales floor and was quickly bought by an older woman, everyone was happy he went to a good home (she had rats before and knew what they needed)....yay end of story....

Thats was 2 months ago


and on Tuesday afternoon ( when I'm working of course)
my boss notices a woman come in with a shoe box on the store cameras
then leave with out the box....this is not an uncommon thing in our store
we do adopt some pets pending we have enough room for them and they dont have any visible illness, its mostly just pregnant hamsters we've sold and we take the litters back...but anyhow
This woman instead of bringing him back to us, which is NOT a problem
she left big daddy in a shoe box on a shelf without saying a word, just left a note on the box saying..."this is big daddy i bought him here cant keep moving sorry"

So here he is... the planets and stars aligned hes now living with me in my new HOUSE...where I have all the space in the world for him and all my other furry children,( they have their own room now as a matter of fact) and he will not be shoved in any shoe box and forgotten about ever again.

I am very thankful that he is a very healthy rat and by the looks of it will live a very long time with me. I wasnt going to have anymore rats after the boys I have now, especially since ralph just passed but BD deserves to have a home where no one will abandon him again.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

what a sad story, poor boy. glad hes living in a nice happy house now


----------



## FrylockTheMagnificent (Apr 30, 2009)

Awe, poor ratty. But glad he has a great home with you now!
;]


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't get it why didn't the old lady tell someone when she brought him in?? i don't mean to be mean but i would figure it as the right thing todo.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Aww, that is definitely a heart-breaking story! How could you give up a fat rat named Big Daddy who likes the lady? I could never! It's good to know he's in a good home for real now and is going to be spoiled rotten, just like he deserves!


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

xxpinkfunxx said:


> So I work in a pet store, a nice family owned one, *we sell lots of feeder rats* and mice, and from time to time the not so ordinary pet rats...Big daddy was our breeder rat he ate like a king and got to hump his little female rats pretty much when ever he wanted to, hes had a wonderful life with us making dumbo babies with his girls for us to sell as pets instead of food. So big daddy is about 2 years old and it was decided that he was to "retire" I was asked if i wanted to take him home, but at the time I lived in a very small apt with my boyfriend a cat, a red tail boa, 2 fish, 2 ferrets and 3 rats....anything else would have lead my boyfriend to suicide lol. So i reluctantly said no...Big daddy was put out on the sales floor and was quickly bought by an older woman, everyone was happy he went to a good home (she had rats before and knew what they needed)....yay end of story....
> 
> Thats was 2 months ago
> 
> ...


Nice, heart warming story, but this is the first time I've EVER heard of a pet store employee actually coming out on a rat forum and admitting they sell lots of feeder rats. I always figure, if nature wants snakes to eat our little furry friends, let nature engage in this, outside, and hope it's a painless death (I'm not convinced it is) but we humans should focus on appropriate pets. Like rats. I like snakes, but they belong outside.

My apology if I'm misunderstanding this. I realize there are some big differences in how things are said on both sides of the pond.


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Coolspruce said:


> Nice, heart warming story, but this is the first time I've EVER heard of a pet store employee actually coming out on a rat forum and admitting they sell lots of feeder rats. I always figure, if nature wants snakes to eat our little furry friends, let nature engage in this, outside, and hope it's a painless death (I'm not convinced it is) but we humans *should focus on appropriate pets. Like rats.* I like snakes, but they belong outside.
> 
> My apology if I'm misunderstanding this. I realize there are some big differences in how things are said on both sides of the pond.


Hahaha. The irony of this cracks me up : Those in glass houses should not throw stones.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

on the whole feeder rat deal....to be honest it was very hard for me sell them at first, and I'm not usually the one who does it, but from time to time IM the one that has to reach in and pull out a mouse... but you know EVERYTHING needs to eat to live....everything does theres no way around it. I belong to a herp( reptiles and whatnot) forum as well and quite a few people have snakes and rats as pets. If you love something and care for it you gotta do what you gotta do. 

but I also sell those would be feeder rats as pets to anyone thats open to the idea...when you tell someone that a rat will love you, kiss you , and remember you...and a hamster won't most are sold right then and there. 

In this life you win some and you lose some....would you stop feeding your rat if a sunflower seed felt pain? I surely think not.


I love my boys and I love my snakes, for everyones sake ....I got over it.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I work at a Wildlife Rehab Center and am in charge of the mice. It's not a fun job but I took it on to make sure they are treated with respect and to limit breeding by separating males and females as soon as they arrive.
I also have learned to euthanize them and I hate it but I''ll do it to make sure it happens in a correct way.
Injured adult wildlife eats the euthanized ones since they can hunt when they are released. Juveniles and hand raised babies need to practice these skills on live animals  in order to survive upon release.
In the wild they would have to do this as well so the feeder mice actually save some wild ones. 
And once in a while I'll take a mousie home to make up for the misery of it's fellow mice.
Everybody has to eat. Many of us eat meat from feeders (cows, sheep, pigs etc).
Personally I would not adopt an animal like a snake who is dependent on feeder animals but I think snakes and reptiles are gorgeous animals and I love our local garder and gopher snakes.... in the wild.


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

Coolspruce said:


> Nice, heart warming story, but this is the first time I've EVER heard of a pet store employee actually coming out on a rat forum and admitting they sell lots of feeder rats. I always figure, if nature wants snakes to eat our little furry friends, let nature engage in this, outside, and hope it's a painless death (I'm not convinced it is) but we humans should focus on appropriate pets. Like rats. I like snakes, but they belong outside.


I'm sure if your rat is eating a a dog food or maybe even lab blocks, it is eating an animal... how is that different from a snake eating a mouse? Just because your rats food isn't still breathing doesn't mean there wasn't some sort of suffering involved.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a herp owner and a rat owner, and I object to the feeding of live mice/rats/rabbits/chicks. I agree with a former post to a point. If a snake will acclimate to a pre-killed diet, then that's one thing. If a snake cannot adapt to a pre-killed diet, and will only eat live prey, then in my opinion it isn't fit to a be a pet. Domestic animals do not need to eat living, breathing food items. If it has to, it's still wild, and shouldn't be kept as a pet. No one would ever think of keeping a dog that refused to eat anything other than live rabbits. To apply a different standard to a snake is hypocritical.

I work at a zoo and we only feed frozen/thawed rodents. If our snakes, which are handled as little as possible to be kept feral and "natural" can adapt to such a diet, so can your pet ball python.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

The way I see it is:
"If you dont feed your dog or cat live sheep and cows, then why should you feed your snakes live rodents?"


Jules, I completely agree with your statement


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

this post wasnt started to bring up the battle of right and wrong here....a battle that will never be won by either side i might add. It breaks my heart so see ANY living thing go unloved or uncared for....the main reason I have so many animals sharing my home AND why I work in a pet store. The only pet I ever paid money for was my first rat(s)...and the betta fish I had for two years ....all the others were rescued/adopted.

my cat- was from unwanted litter my boyfriend took her in
my 2 dogs- belonged to my boyfriends mother, she passed away from cancer in March
my 2 ferrets- a friend of mine had a problem with his living situation and was going to surrender them, I took them with the understanding that when he found a new place he would take them back....he has yet to return my phone calls...that was 2 years ago
and when I got them there were 3.
my red tail boa( who eats frozen I might add)- was from craigslist, when I got her she had a filthy cage wasnt shedding right and completely dehydrated. Shes grown 8 inches and is of perfect health.
my ball python- adopted him from a 14 yr old boy who was" bored with it"...again with the dirty cage thing
my double rex dumbo - was also from craigslist a girl got a pregnant rat from a store, he was the last one to find a home.
and big daddy....

I'd like someone to tell me exactly how wrong I am that I have one snake that eats live.....that Im inhumane....or that I dont care of the suffering of something living.
Like i said before this post was NOT to start the ago ol' argument of the feeder rodent....it was a happy story of a big fat happy rat, and if no one can see that and focus on that, well then theres no point to me posting on here now is there.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

xxpinkfunxx said:


> I'd like someone to tell me exactly how wrong I am that I have one snake that eats live.....that Im inhumane....or that I dont care of the suffering of something living.


I've already explained myself pretty thoroughly about how I find it hypocritical to feed a snake other live mammals, when the same standard is not held to any other domestic pet. But if you want to discuss the inhumane/cruelty aspect somewhere else, I'd be happy to. Like you said, this isn't the thread for it.


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

you gotta post pictures of Big Daddy 

and as far as the debate of rats and snakes. I am 100% against snakes as pets. The state i live in are currently trying to ban certain types of snakes (anything that's not native to the state). And i think that's GREAT!!! I hope it gets pushed through.

Also, you do realize you can feed snakes other snakes, right? my boyfriend, like myself, is totally against snakes and hates them but has heard that you actually can feed snakes it's own kind.

i say, go that rout.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am new here but Id love to put my two cents in about the live vs frozen debate as I myself used to have a ball python and I always fed him live.

When I adopt pets, I like to keep their diets as natural as possible. I am all about holistic and natural foods for ANYTHING. I always fed my snakes live becuase I felt like they should have to do some work to get their meals. It keeps them alert and allows them to do something they would naturally do in the wild. Snakes are excellent pets in a different sense. I find them incredibly interesting to watch. Not all pets are the 'interactive' type. There is nothing wrong with that.

My turtles right now get feeder guppies, small snails and other things for meals and they have fun chasing and catching them. The tank always has them in there so the turtles forage and eat when they are hungry. They have to work a little for their meals but it keeps their minds stimulated and keeps them entertained. 

On the whole dog talk, since dogs have been domesticated to an entirely different level and are definitely interactive pets, I would never feed them live anything. Maybe in another hundred years when we domesticate snakes and such to know their names and do tricks, then I will feed them frozen. Even so, I would opt to feed my dogs a raw diet anyday over the "dog food" commercially available at the grocery store.

I guess that's my thoughts. I commend you for taking in BD  He is lucky to have a good momma like you!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

KeepersPlay: nice pic of Brendon Urie.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

chiklet1503 said:


> On the whole dog talk, since dogs have been domesticated to an entirely different level and are definitely interactive pets, I would never feed them live anything. Maybe in another hundred years when we domesticate snakes and such to know their names and do tricks, then I will feed them frozen. Even so, I would opt to feed my dogs a raw diet anyday over the "dog food" commercially available at the grocery store.
> 
> I guess that's my thoughts. I commend you for taking in BD  He is lucky to have a good momma like you!


It's nonsense to feed dogs live animals. Most won't even know what to do with them and it will result in torture for the prey. Young animals learn hunting skills from their parents. 
Once "wolves" got domesticated dogs ate left overs and sewage left behind by humans and other animals. Live food is not natural for dogs. Even wolves do well on road kill or other animals already killed, hence the raw food diet, which I use a few times each week for my dogs.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes I know. That was kind of the point I was trying to make 8) I would never dream about doing something like giving a dog live food... urgh.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

xxpinkfunxx said:


> Like i said before this post was NOT to start the ago ol' argument of the feeder rodent....it was a happy story of a big fat happy rat, and if no one can see that and focus on that, well then theres no point to me posting on here now is there.


Please respect the thread creators wishes in this not being a topic on feeding live, I respected her wishes and did not continue the debate, others should follow my example :-\


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i would just like to add one more thing if you dont mind.

in this whole thing.....well no one wins and no one loses this debate
and frankly, people who believe feeding snakes and other animals live prey
is horrible, it is but think about it........its the circle of life. snakes were made to eat live prey. its not a happy thing but its true. so i'm going with fact and not opinion

hope that settles things abit 
im not trying to offend anyone in any way


----------

